# 2019 Audi TTS Ross-Tech VCDS



## DarthFio (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello, I have a 2019 TTS and using Ross-Tech Vag-com HEX-V2 to change some options. Although I can change some options there are some I cannot. I receive the following error message when trying to perform long coding. I am trying to modify the headlight options and tail light options as well as to disable the exhaust flapper. 
From reading the forms I think I may need the *vehicle Security Access code*. Can Anyone confirm this ? Thanks in advance for your assistance ! 
Error: Coding is NOT supported by this Control Module Variant. Replacement Control Modules must be parameterized by using the Factory Tool and Software-Version-Management (SVM). Many relevant Options can be found by using the Adaptation Function of the Control Module.

*Does anyone know how to use Adaptation coding instead of long coding for 2019 Audi's ?* I can only find Adaptation's for VW's.


----------

